# The new loader!



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

I added a new toy, a new 2011 Doosan DL250 loader, to work with my other loaders for plowing ...... the 1988 Case w14b and the 2010 Deere 244j. Looking forward to plowing with the Doosan this winter! All the loaders run Arctic Sectional plows. Heres a few pics.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats a sweet looking rig, she'll move some snow


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

nice new toy. what do you have for it in the offseason?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice machine! Do they make their own engines or do they stick some other manufacturers motor in them?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Very Sweet!!!


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey guys thanks for the posts! The engines are made by Doosan at least for now while they are still tier 3 engines, I've heard they might go with Isuzu's for tier 4 but not sure on this exactly, I just knew I didn't want to deal with tier 4 stuff if I didn't have to. In the off season we will use it around the shop and possibly local jobs around the area. I have 60" ACS forks that came with it too, so well see what I can do with it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Great driveway machine,should make some doing with it.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Good for you. I hope that the Doosan works out for you. Is it a 2.5 or 3 yd loader? I know this is silly but I always have loved the look of brand new industrial tread loader tires. Have you looked into snow treads? I don't have any experience with that brand (Doosan) so I request that you occasionally post updates on how it works for you. Is Doosan a Korean brand? I wonder what type of dealer is supporting it in your area (is it a small single-line or are they a larger multi-line). You may have just inspried me to start a thread for loader pictures. You must get a lot of snow to purchase such a new machine that will be almost exclusively used in S/R operations.
Best of luck.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking loader good luck with it


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey DGODGR, thanks for the post, the loader is 31,000lbs / 3.25 yard machine (John Deere 624 size equivalent). It is produced in South Korea. Doosan is a major manufacture over seas, with multiple lines of equipment, small to very large and are distributed here stateside rather commonly. My dealer, Ronson Equipment in NW indiana are great to deal with so far and are right in my back yard basically. 
Ahhhhh yes I must agree I really like the look of the L3 tread design, equally as good as the tread design is that they are all steel radials. Since these are brand new I felt no need to go to snow tire designs yet, well see how these do. My smaller John Deere 244J's radial tires I thought did really well this last winter. So heres hoping they do equally as well. 
Snow we get enough with the lake effect, but I always hope for more, Love plowing snow, is that just kinda weird or .........am I in good company here with that notion. 

Thanks Morrissey for the post.

p.s. just for the record I am not at all affiliated with Doosan, just like the loader.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

why are you only putting a 14' sectional on it. Shouldnt it be able to handle an 18 or better?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

lndscpe;1319105 said:


> .
> Ahhhhh yes I must agree I really like the look of the L3 tread design, equally as good as the tread design is that they are all steel radials. Since these are brand new I felt no need to go to snow tire designs yet, well see how these do. My smaller John Deere 244J's radial tires I thought did really well this last winter. So heres hoping they do equally as well.
> 
> I have had pretty good performance as well. It doesn't take much grade to make them sketchy though. I usually run chains on the front and will put them out back too, when necessary (rare). I had a rental WA200 a few years back, with the same tires, and it was really sketchy (had an employee bump a parked car).
> ...


Maybe you could appy to be their new poster boy.:laughing: Lets see a photo of your loaders all lined up, pushers mounted, and ready to go.



Maclawnco;1319141 said:


> why are you only putting a 14' sectional on it. Shouldnt it be able to handle an 18 or better?


Where did anyone say anything about pusher size? Has a post been deleted?


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Maclawnco;1319141 said:


> why are you only putting a 14' sectional on it. Shouldnt it be able to handle an 18 or better?


The reason for going only 14' is that I need to road the machine to a few different spots, and a few spots might be a little snug with the bigger sectional plow. But you are right we could run a larger sectional on this machine, I just tried to compromise between roadability and fitment into the varoius areas we plow.


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey DGODGR, ya know I'd think about being a poster boy for Doosan if they had money in it..., Interesting info on the tires I will def keep that in mind about the sketchyness of them....... one thing I don't have to deal with here are hills, pretty flat where I live, in fact mole hills are the largest hills we encounter. Well since you asked here is a pic from last year of our winter line up. The Sectional for the Doosan will be here in another couple weeks then when landscape season slows down then I will get the new winter line up pics. by the way excellent choice for a bike!


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks (re the bike). It has been a great bike and has about 6,500 miles on it so far. I am currently looking for a '12 300 XC. I will keep the five-two-five but I am looking forward to getting back on a 2st again.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

How did that loader compare in price to a comparable JD or Cat? I have nothing against your machine just curious. Also which tranny do they run?

www.procutfirewood.com


----------



## Maxamillion67 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice looking loader, The Doosan Group bought out Bobcat in 2007, I asume that they are the same company that makes the loader?


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

SNOWLORD the DOOSAN was less expensive (as I looked at costs from machinery trader and rock & dirt.com and other web sites compared to the CAT or DEERE of equal sized machines), but I must admit I did not pursue either of them thru dealerships as the closest dealer is about 50+ miles away from me. Ronson Equipment here in NW Indiana is a major player in the equipment arena right near me so that was a big plus to have close dealer support. 
The transmission is ZF as are the axles with limited slips on both front and rear axles. My unit has ride control, heat/AC, stereo, plus all the other goodies. The loader also came with the ACS (JRB class 50 Style 418) coupler, 3.25yd bucket with BOE and the ACS 60" forks. So far using it around the shop it feels really nice. 

Maxamillion67 yes, this is the same company that bought out Bobcat, they make the loader, plus many other heavy equipment units.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Congrats on the new toy.....How were you able to justify the cost for mostlty snow work? )i have no idea what your snow market is like). reason for asking is i'm torn between a loader but keep coming back to the fact that i could get about 2 to3 skids (used) for the same price and have a built in backup plan if one were to go down. Just wanting to hear how others make their determination,
Thanks...good luck this winter !!
Steve


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

What is BOE? I've seen and heard the term before but I can't seem to figure out what that stands for.


----------



## toyotaplow (Jan 17, 2011)

Bolt on cutting edge.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, there ya go. I guess that would be opposite of Weld On Edge. I know they come with a welded base edge but I can't even imagine not running either a bolt on edge or bolt on tips and segments (bolt on allows one to switch back and forth).
Thanks for the enlightenment.


----------



## toyotaplow (Jan 17, 2011)

We have a few old snow buckets at work that we just weld cutting edges onto. When they need to be replaced we get a length of cutting edge about 25' long and cut it to size, usually do 2 or 3 buckets per edge, and just cut the old one off with the torch and weld another one on.

That Doosan looks really nice and a good size. We run 3 John Deere loaders that size and love them, they push lots of snow, but aren't to big to fit in most places. How do you like plowing with the 244? There are a few guys in my town starting to use compact loaders and they seem do do pretty well. We have one for loading small trucks and sanders but have never pushed snow with it.


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Toyotaplow - my little 244J is absolutely wonderful to plow with in the right areas, I run the 12' LD sectional plow with it and it works great! With that said It does run out of steam on long Target parking lots if the snow gets too deep (6" and up), it will push this amount sure, it just slows down enough to make your start saying "I think I can, I think I can, I think I can. (sorry for that... the old kids books come into play there ) but keep it in its element, ie smaller lots and it really shines, turns great, comfortable to be in, roads well (ride control) and easy to handle.


----------



## jake2333 (Oct 13, 2009)

What size pusher are you running on your deere 244? I have just purchased a 244 and am getting a pusher for it, just wondering how well it handles the size your are running? Thanks.


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

jake2333, I'm running the Arctic Sectional pusher LD12 on my 244. that pusher has 5 moldboard sections. The 244 has no problem pushing it, I think it's a great plow machine for it's size. Keep in mind it's just a little over 11500 lb loader and in it's size does a great job with the Arctic LD12.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Johnstons, you have a really sweet looking fleet of equipment there. Where do you guys do most of your work? I have seen the Case loader around the area but never knew anyone else had a 244j other than GRSP. You may have seen our JD 7810 running around here and there with a 14" Scoop Dogg pusher on it.


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey dodge2500, thanks for the post, most of my loader work is in the Valpo area. The Case loader is North side while the 244J is located on the south side, actually not far from GRSP. I'll probably have the Doosan on the south side also. I'll road either of them north to south depending on snow levels and whats needed. I'll definitely keep an eye out for the Deere this winter! By the way that 7810's a nice unit! Whats the company name your running around on the Deere with?


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey lndscpe, our business name is Snow Be Gone LLC We are farmers from wanatah. Our 7810 is usually in Chesterton area and occasionally valpo. We also run a gehl 6640 skid with arctic box and we will probably be adding a few more loaders or skids with arctics.


----------

